# Recovery from Spy Hunter update



## miamijones (Jul 1, 2010)

I need help to recover from the update i did last night to the latest version of Spy Hunter, i am a registered user and the new version has an additional feature that looks for unknown extensions and upon completion of the scan in their own words " Strongly recommends that you select all and let them determine their danger on startup" Problem is, now that they have turned them all off, computer will not run. it goes to a black screen with the three boot options one of them being Spy Hunter another being XP and finally Vista. When i try to use any i get the error 17 file not found. 

The directory in GRUB4DOS is 
find --set-root /sh4ldr/vmlinuz
kernel /sh4ldr/vmlinuz quiet
initrd /sh4ldr/initrd.gz

Please post any suggestions on how to recover from this and or the contact number for their support directly.


----------



## miamijones (Jul 1, 2010)

Caution do not do what i did it will make your computer un recoverable. I had to reformat and reinstall from back up. This is a very bad product that should not be allowed in the market please let everyone know this new update is bad and will destroy your computer to where it is unrecoverable


----------



## bucky66 (Sep 29, 2010)

Uhhhhhhh! I had the same thing happen. This is driving me insane!


----------



## depstein123 (Apr 2, 2011)

bucky66 said:


> Uhhhhhhh! I had the same thing happen. This is driving me insane!


I had the same problem. My both hard drive and the BIOS are now wiped out after purchasing and using Spy Hunter that I thought can remove the malware called "Vista Home Security 2011". I searched and found a removal tool for this page on a look alike Wikipedia page with direct links to Spy Hunter's setup program, not Spy Hunter web page itself. I was naïve enough to believe it was a real Wikipedia page and clicked the link. That downloaded .exe, I suspect, was a malware agent created by the same people that created "Vista Home Security 2011". The .exe has downloaded for me the real Spy Hunter, then scanned my computer, finding the "Vista Home Security virus 2011" virus. It asked me to pay before activating the removal. I paid and Spy Hunter removed the virus, however when I rebooted the computer I got "/sh4ldr/vmlinuz file not found" message. After collecting my money that .exe decided to wipe out my computer from all the evidences. Because BIOS is also gone I cannot reformat the hard drive or even reload a new operating system on it.


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

You should be able to download the BIOS from your manufacturer, in order to flash the BIOS to restore it. Once thats done, you will be able to reformat.


----------

